# Endurance riding -- RAAM



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

Not one post about RAAM yet. The women started on June 12, the men on June 13th. You can follow the race here...

RAAM

Steven


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah it's the king of all Epic rides and cyclists just kind of ignore it. Dunno why.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Too bad this does not get more attention.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

NOT QUITE KANSAS
But it may as well be. Between the Kim and Walsh, Colorado time stations Christoph Strasser endured fierce swirling winds, rain and hail as lightning struck in the distance and small funnel clouds tried to form themselves into the big ones that carry people and houses off to Oz.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)




----------

